# What do I need to do if I want a sorority?



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Right now I've got a ten gallon tank with one female Betta inside. I think I want a sorority, but is there anything I need to do or know before I decide to do this? How much more work is it than what I'm currently doing? Will I have to clean the tank more often(I do it once a week now, I try to do about a quarter water change, but it is usually more because I vacuum the gravel, too) I still don't have a heater for my tank, so I won't get any more fish until I do, that's the only thing that I need. I also want to get some live plants(Anacharis and water sprite), but I'm probably not going to put those in the gravel and rather let them float about the tank. One of my concerns about adding fish to this tank is that I've got a pretty big tree-cave decoration, does it matter? Will there still be enough room for a sorority of about five(or should I do four?)?

I remember someone told me that I should remove my betta before adding in some more and reorganize the tank so she doesn't feel like it's her territory being invaded when I put in my other fish. But I can't do that because my decoration only fits on one side(but if it's necessary, I guess I could switch the filter and the decoration so they'll just be on the opposite sides from where they are now). 

What else do I need to know/do for this? I also have a betta log, so it isn't just that one thing, should I get any more decorations or anything? Once I get the four fish, do I introduce them to the tank all at once? 

Thanks!!

Edit: This is what my tank looks like, is there any reason to worry about the decoration taking away from the amount of fish I can have?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

First, I want that tree trunk! BAD!

Second, in my limited knowledge on female bettas, I do know you need lots and lots of hiding places for them. Cups, terra cotta pots (with the bottom taken out) and plants. LOTS of plants. You shouldn't have to do more water changes. I have 22 fish in my 29g and I only change 30% once a week. I have 3 fish in a 10g and I only change 30% once a week.

I have no idea about the tree, can they go in/under it? If so, that would help with space.


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Yea, she goes in and out of it all the time, and in the back there are some other holes for her to go through, so then it's ok? I don't think that she can go in from the main hole and come out any other way, though. :S I think it's just that one opening to actually go inside. I plan to get more plants, for sure, but not hiding ones..live ones that float, but I do have two plastic ones that I stopped using, but I can just put them in again, or buy some small caves or something for them to hide.  

Also, I got the tree from Petsmart:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3202488


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Also, does it matter what types of Betta's will be in the sorority? Like the tails and stuff? Because my current Betta, Mystique, is a veiltail, should I only get other veiltails or is that not important?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't have a petsmart here 

With female Bettas, they need places to hide and territory to claim. Plants are a must, more planted than floating. See with females, there is a chain of command. There will be an alfa, and second in line, third in line and so on. You need to be able to shield the lower in line females from the alpha. Planted plants will lessen the aggression in the tank. Wide open tanks lead to the lower females being easy prey  

Now I'm going to sulk over that tree lol I would say 4 would do good in your tank with the decoration, 5 would do better if it was something smaller. But that's just what I would do personally, you should do what your comfortable with 

And I have read that you should take your female out for a few days, rearrange the tank and then add your bettas. HOW to add them, I am unsure. Like I said, this is just what I read on the forum


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

TinaMaxis said:


> Also, does it matter what types of Betta's will be in the sorority? Like the tails and stuff? Because my current Betta, Mystique, is a veiltail, should I only get other veiltails or is that not important?


All I know is each female will have her own personality, and it depends on the individual fish. I have no idea about tails. I do know lots on here have mixed tails in sororities though!


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks! 

So I tried moving stuff around in my tank:









If I put the big tree decoration in the middle then I can put some plants on its right side where the filter can't suck in and destroy my planted plants(because that's what it did with my previous ones), and I can probably fit a small decoration on that side, and some other cave type thing on the left. Perfect!  

Also, it feels very right that whoever is top dog should keep the mansion-type giant tree for its home and then have like, little lesser fishies of the sorority stay by the caves and plants below it. Oh, what fun stories I'll make up for them! 

Oh, and maybe you can order the tree online and have it sent to you?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I could never afford duty fees and shipping on something that big. May end up costing me about $60 by the time it's in my hands, if FedEx doesn't charge me $80 to bring it across the boarder lol

You would always put an aquarium sponge on the intact of your filter, lessens the suction


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh..I.. don't even know what that is. >< Is it this?
http://www.petco.com/product/13797/...Foam.aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FilterMedia


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Hah! I actually have two brand new Elite Minis in front of me, had to figure out how to open them and check! Yes, that's the stuff! You can put those right over the bottom of the tube


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok, thanks! Do I need the filter sponge specific to my filter's brand? 

So here's my list of things I need before I get four other Betta's:
Anacharis and Water Sprite plants(will probably get another kind as well)
Aquarium Sponge
Heater
Two more hiding spot decorations
Mesh wire to cover the top of my tank

Another question, though. Should I wait to rearrange my tank and add the other decorations until I actually get the other fish?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes. You want no fish in the tank, change it all up on the inside and then add the fish in. You'll have to ask again on how to add the fish into the tank, I don't know since I've never had to do it LOL But I do know you want to make it all brand new for everyone, so no one has an adcantage over the other. If you left your female in there and she knew the whole tank, it would be trouble. There may be another fish that is alpha in your new girls, and they would fight. So yes, make sure there are no fish in there when you rearrange it. I would leave you female in there until a day or two before you get your new ones.

Doesn't really matter what sponge you get, as long as it's thick enough to slow down the intake. You can buy cubes of aquarium sponge at the pet store, and cut a hole in the middle (like an X) and slide it on. 

Like this:

Before-
http://www.fishyreview.com/img/frytank/images/frytank010_large.jpg

After-
http://www.fishyreview.com/img/frytank/images/frytank011_large.jpg

And you'll want enough hiding spaces for everyone, plus 1


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh ok, thanks! So I won't get any plants or decorations until the day I get the sorority fish. 

If I should take out my fish for a day or two before getting the other fish, all I have to keep her in is a one gallon bowl, and I can't put my filter in that, so is it ok if she lives in a bowl with no filter or heater or anything for a day or two?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, as long as it doesn't get cold or anything in your place. She should do fine. I'm in Atlantic Canada and my boys were in 1g with no heat or filter while being treated. 

You can buy the decorations and plants whenever, just make sure that when you intro the sorority to the tank, to put the plants and decorations in different spots than they were before


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks! I'll do all that. Now all I need is for someone to tell me how to introduce all the fish into the tank once I get started on all of this. You've been so much help, Pitluvs, thank you!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

At the store I would put all the females you plan on buying in a circle, and see how they react to eachother. Once you find ones that seem OK with eachother, bring them home. At home put ALL females in dif floatable containers and let them get adjusted to the wter. After about 15 mins let 1 female out every 5-10 mins untill all females are in the tank. Make sure you start with putting the smallest female in first though. Hope this helped!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

And seriously plant it like crazy! The more hiding spots the better. When you think you have enough hiding spots, add 2 more! Hiding spots are the key to success with a sorority. Without them your fish will be more stressed and suffer a shorter lifespan because of it. Floating plants and the betta log you mentioned are great too so they are not all visible to each other when they surface for air. Good luck!


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, man. I love the idea of having my tank ridiculously filled with plants! I think I'm going to get my sorority going sometimes within the next two weeks or so, maybe this weekend if I can't wait, well, no, probably sometime next week.

I'm just hoping I know enough about this. I should expect some fighting from the fish when they're all in there, right? How much is normal and when do I send them back to their little cups for a time out? Can I take the ones that are too aggressive back to the store(I'll probably get my fish from Petco)? I'm probably going to get a heater tomorrow, but no plants or decorations until the day I get my fish, because I can't change or add anything until then. And I have to keep my Mystique away from her tank for two days or so before I get my other girls, right? I'm so worried someone's going to get hurt or die. I have to watch the tank non-stop for a while. Actually, when is it ok to stop? Like say, if it's been a week and none of my sorority fish are dead, can I call it a success? Is it then ok to relax and assume my fish have sorted out their places in the tank and won't fight to the death? Or is that a constant risk?

Any advice from people with sororities? Any information I might have missed? 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

I think it would be to your best advantage and less strain on your wallet if you got the plants bought, QT, settled and adjusted to your tank, that way you wont buy them, stick them in with the fish within the same week and have them just wilt and die. Just a suggestion. Patience will save heartache and a broke wallet in the fish world. unless you plan on QT the girls in a circle for 3 weeks on your kitchen counter I am not sure what else hasn't been said for ya.


----------



## kera236 (Jun 2, 2011)

Introducing them you're suppose to put the least aggressive in the tank first and the most aggressive last 

Good luck!


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

thePWNISHER said:


> I think it would be to your best advantage and less strain on your wallet if you got the plants bought, QT, settled and adjusted to your tank, that way you wont buy them, stick them in with the fish within the same week and have them just wilt and die. Just a suggestion. Patience will save heartache and a broke wallet in the fish world. unless you plan on QT the girls in a circle for 3 weeks on your kitchen counter I am not sure what else hasn't been said for ya.


Why would they die if I put them in the same week as my fish?
And what is QT? 

If it would be better to set up my tank the way I want it for my sorority now, then I can do that, but I only have a one gallon bowl to keep Mystique in until I get the rest of the fish, and then when I get the others, how long can they stay in their little cups for? How long should I let all their cups sit by each other so they can see everyone before they're in the tank?

Thanks!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

They mean that have the plants adjusted to the tank- but you can actually just add them in there. 
QT mean 'Quarantine'. You'll want to have your tank cycled and ready to go before you add any fish. You can QT the girls in their betta cups (just do daily 100% water changes for all of them to maintain water quality). 
Adding live plants will help with ammonia and nitrates. So It will lessen your water changes by a little bit. 
What size tank did you say you were getting?


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks, and I already have a ten gallon tank, cycled and everything, it's where my current girl is living, she did have a plant.. but I didn't know about filter sponges and my filter sucked it out of the gravel and destroyed it. If I get everyone in the tank and they start fighting(again, when do I seperate them, how much biting or whatever should I expect that's normal?) can I just put them back in their cups and try again later, or send the most aggressive fish back to the store? Because I can't keep a fish that can't stay in my tank, I don't have the room or a separate tank for it to live in.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

O__O That must be one strong filter ya got there...woah. 

You should just add everyone at one time (littlest girls first) and then just observe. It's normal to have pecking for around 4-5 days or so, and you'll see some nipped fins, but if it's anything too dramatic, I don't think it will work. As stated before, you'll have the alpha basically picking on everyone- the key to making a good sorority is having lots of hidey holes!  (and lots of plants) 
If you don't want to care for live plants, silk plants work very well too.


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha, yea. 

So I should just let them get to know each other for a few days? How bad do they usually get at each other? 

Ok, so I think I understand now. 

Take out my current fish for about two days and put her in another place so she won't feel territorial about the tank. But also completely rearrange the tank and get as many plants and hiding spots as possible. Get all the fish from the same store, put their cups around each other so they can see who their new tank mates will be. Put in the smallest fish first and so on. Fighting a bit is normal. And, if they're all alive and well in a week after living in the tank, that means that they sorted everything out within the sorority and I should expect them to be fine from then on? 

Do I have everything right?


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

While the pecking order is being established if there are not enough hiding spots or just things to break vision, such as plants, some girls may never be able to get to the top to feed or breathe and then you'll have some keeling over from the stress or agression. 

As far as establishing the plants, they are like fish sometimes. Most of the time you do not have problems and they just look a little sick for a few days then they perk up and grow well. Sometimes they just die out and then you hvae to deal with dead plants along with the girls fighting. You don't want to lose your hiding spots since that is really key to making a sorority work in a small tank.


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok thanks! I plan to have a bunch of planted..plants, but also many just floating around the top so my fish can hide, and I'm going to have some caves or other decorations. I'll try to set it up in a way that the plants cover the middle of the tank well enough. I can't wait to get this going!


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Just another question. How long can they stay in the cups they come in? Because I think I might get them tomorrow but I don't know if I can get the plants tomorrow too. And how long should I let them see eachother with the cups before I place them in the tank? 

Would it be ok to keep them in the cups for like, two days?


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

As long as you do daily water changes it would probably be fine, but honestly do you have a dollar tree near you? They have tall jars in there for, of course, a dollar and they're ideal temporary homes. The cups are usually just soo small. Or plastic containers cleaned out really well, they work too.


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks! So I'm really excited because I've started the process. I've bought some plants(I'm still going to buy more, though) and my Mystique has been away from her tank for a day or so, I think I'm getting my new Betta's tomorrow! YAY! I'm still not completely clear on the best way to introduce them to the tank(put them in one by one, smallest first?), do I need to place their cups around each other beforehand, and for how long? And I went to petco today, and they did not have a filter sponge, pretty lame, the store clerk said they don't carry that, and I looked but they just didn't have it. So I have plants but none are on the side of the filter because I don't want them destroyed. 

How does my tank look? Are the plants enough(on that side, at least?) I have a plastic plant on the other side, but I'm going to get that out and put real plants in tomorrow. Unless it would also be ok to just put another decoration on the side without plants and then just add one plant? Like a rock and one plant, what do you think?

















I'm probably going to get my fish from a really popular fish store down the street, I went in today and the guy said they get like 20+ female Bettas shipped in tomorrow! Cool! Hopefully they have a sponge to cover the filter thing.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I hope everything works out.


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

More plants and more hiding places. In a 10 gallon you need to have it packed so much with plants and other crap that you can barely see the back of the tank. Also watch out for that filter, I had it on my sorority and it sucked up 2 of the girls and killed them. I would advise a sponge filter.

Also from my experience when you are looking for the females, (if you haven't gotten them already), get most in similar sizes, and then buy one that seems a bit more aggressive and bigger then the others. That way the Alpha will hopefully be obvious. 

Good luck.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

The sorority looks really nice, but I would agree that you should just stuff it with plants. The girls really need to have space to get away from each other if needed. 

As for picking out females just go for small ones in general. Sometimes if they are younger it works better. But I have found that the size of the girls really doesn't matter. If they are going to get along, they will get along. 

Always have a backup plan for a few girls if one or two don't play nice..


----------

